# Nordosten Kennel, MA



## Lymetwist (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all, I was wondering if anybody had any experience with Nordosten Kennel in Rowley, MA. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

German Shepherd Breeder MA | German Shepherd Puppies MA

No experience with the kennel, but wanted to post the website for others.


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------

